# SQOLOGY - May 13 - Mobile Audio Plus



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/events/388228604895232/

9AM Registration : 10AM Judging Begins

2X MECA & IASCA

See you there!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

mid-day bump


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*bump


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

coming up soon!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

bump for this saturday!


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

benny z said:


> bump for this saturday!


I wasn't able to make it, unfortunately.... How was the show? Looks like you had a perfect day weather wise.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

the show was great! bigger turnout than anticipated. i *think* we had 22 total competitors and many who came to observe/see what it's all about. we will get the official numbers, pics, and results up soon.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

We had a total of 22 competitors - 19 competed in IASCA and 14 competed in MECA.

IASCA results: Saturday, May 13, 2017 Mobile Audio Plus DPE [SQC | IQC]

MECA results: MECA Events

Huge thanks to the following competitors who traveled from 6 states to attend our event!

Adam Schlepphorst
Anthony Grindler
Ben Bachman
Bob Johann
Brandon Schaal
Brett Sandidge
Cameron Robbins
Chris Anzelmo
Chris Lacombe
Daniel Erickson
Eric Frey
Greg Loercher
Jason Johnson
Jeff Van Leer
Mark Williams
Matt Hall
Mike Dembs
Phil Gibbs
Rick Nichols
Ritch Schut
Shannon Roberts
Wes Warren

Pics from the event can be found here:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...73741831.1560060507621913&type=1&l=c5ab024849

Also be sure to check out/subscribe to our Podcast channel!

https://soundcloud.com/sqology - OR search SQOLOGY in your Podcast app player.

We have posted an interview recorded during the event and have a couple more to release.


----------

